# TT minisports New Windsor, NY 1:18 racing



## ttminisports (Jun 2, 2005)

Just a quick note for all interested, we have just completed a new indoor track designed for 1:18 scale & Tamiya Mini Coopers in mind. Hi-grip & hi-fun levels!
Racing on Wed, Fri nights & Sunday afternoons. Call the store at 845-534-1112 (ask for Tony). Pics of the track on the web at www.ttminisports.info.


----------

